# Last Non-Porno Movie/Youtube Vid/Cartoon/Tv Show To Give You A Hard-On



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 30, 2011)

The Pokemon Tv show. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 30, 2011)

This thread shouldn't even exist.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 30, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> This thread shouldn't even exist.



And yet, it's strangely satisfying.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 30, 2011)

The amounts of "FUCK YEAH" contained within this thread is impossible to describe. I just wish I could contribute to it. :[


----------



## Jude (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't get a hard on from anything that's not suggestive. So I can't answer this.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 30, 2011)

Jude said:


> I don't get a hard on from anything that's not suggestive. So I can't answer this.



How was porn invented you ask? Why, it was people who took something that wasn't suggestive and made it suggestive. Then sold it for way more than is reasonable because it's a niche market, albeit a huge one. I'm not sure how that works.

Point is, furry porn started off as furry art


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 30, 2011)

Watchmen...


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 30, 2011)

Radio Viewer said:


> Watchmen...


 
<.< 

>.>


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jan 30, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> <.<
> 
> >.>


Yeah... ^^;


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 30, 2011)

Radio Viewer said:


> Yeah... ^^;


 Which scene/character in particular?


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 30, 2011)

From the newspaper the Sun (page 3 ).
Movie I would I have to say Friday the 13th series.
As for Tv and cartoons I can't think any.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 30, 2011)

Godzilla


----------



## Hir (Jan 30, 2011)

the new Agalloch song

:T


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 30, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> the new Agalloch song
> 
> :T


 
Holy shit

Link me please :3


----------



## Hir (Jan 30, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Holy shit
> 
> Link me please :3


 
it's a neofolk one but sure~

[yt]7pNJsckgsOI[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 31, 2011)

Non-Porno

WAT? :V


----------



## //// (Feb 1, 2011)

Regular Show

Mordecai is such a cutey <3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 1, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> it's a neofolk one but sure~


 Oh great, more hipster metal indie rock.


----------



## Hir (Feb 1, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh great, more hipster metal indie rock.


 
well you just blow :]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 1, 2011)

nannycam tapes.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 1, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh great, more hipster metal indie rock.



[yt]wi9oYqZiInY[/yt]

Better :V ?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 2, 2011)

DarkNoctus said:


> well you just blow :]


Yeah? Well YOU SUCK.



Whitenoise said:


> [yt]wi9oYqZiInY[/yt]


 That was fucking sweet. I'd use words like "brutal", but I don't wanna upset the hipsters.




...oh who am I kidding, that's exactly what I want.


----------



## Hir (Feb 2, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> Yeah? Well YOU SUCK.


 
i sure do, and so do you! :]


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 2, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> That was fucking sweet. I'd use words like "brutal", but I don't wanna upset the hipsters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oh em GEE YOU DNT EVEN _NO_ the mENNING of brootal

[yt]yy1Ob9RuPFY[/yt]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 2, 2011)

If it ever happened, I don't remember.


----------



## Ames (Feb 3, 2011)

//// said:


> Regular Show
> 
> Mordecai is such a cutey <3


 
What... the fuck.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 3, 2011)

This thread is sexist.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Feb 3, 2011)

catilda lily said:


> This thread is sexist.



Wee-men can have hardons too. :/


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 3, 2011)

Alpha and Omega. :V


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 3, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Alpha and Omega. :V


 
You... furry!


----------



## ukbeast (Feb 3, 2011)

I think alpha and omega are funny.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 3, 2011)

Meadow said:


> Alpha and Omega. :V


 
Huh, I haven't actually watched that. Is a dvd out yet? I'll see about... obtaining it.


----------



## ukbeast (Feb 3, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Huh, I haven't actually watched that. Is a dvd out yet? I'll see about... obtaining it.


 
No DVD it is a online porn cartoon.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 3, 2011)

ukbeast said:


> No DVD it is a online porn cartoon.


 
I think we're talking about different things here... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpha_and_Omega_(film)


----------



## ukbeast (Feb 3, 2011)

oh sod it.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Feb 4, 2011)

[video=youtube;5M1vN0XS8IU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5M1vN0XS8IU&feature=related[/video]
cute asian chicks set to awkward japanese music.


----------



## animagusurreal (Feb 9, 2011)

Yeah, 90% of what gives me a hard-on isn't porno. From old cartoons like Dinosaucers to Maximus the horse from Tangled. 

And you know what really turns me on? Cartoon action sequences. Go figure, huh? Digimon and Extreme Dinosaurs FTW .


----------



## BRN (Feb 9, 2011)

The ending of FEAR 2.

Is it even legal to admit that?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 9, 2011)

animagusurreal said:


> Yeah, 90% of what gives me a hard-on isn't porno. From old cartoons like Dinosaucers to Maximus the horse from Tangled.
> 
> And you know what really turns me on? Cartoon action sequences. Go figure, huh? Digimon and Extreme Dinosaurs FTW .


 And I thought my cartoon fetishism was creepy. D:


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Feb 9, 2011)

[yt]fvZqWq0ZNjk[/yt]

[yt]7hkwtZ29uFc[/yt]


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 9, 2011)

I would still be "entertained" by most transformation scenes in media, if it wasn't for the fact that the fandom has desensitized me from that particular paraphilia.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 11, 2011)

Starfox Adventures walkthrough.
I'm going to go kill myself now.


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 16, 2011)

Californian_Calico said:


> Starfox Adventures walkthrough.
> I'm going to go kill myself now.


 
It was the voice of the young kid narrating in the background wasn't it?

The last arbitrary boner I got on youtube was while watching a bbc news clip of the Queen's royal jubilee. o0; I don't know why, it was kind of weird, it was right as she was posing for a photo shoot donning the royal jewels. XP


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Feb 16, 2011)

I always hate to say it but... She-Ra, why? Because of her



I will never know exactly why, she has one of the worst voices I heard in my life.


----------



## Larry (Feb 16, 2011)

//// said:


> Regular Show
> 
> Mordecai is such a cutey <3



I agree, but he doesn't give me a boner. xD


----------

